
Ask HN: How do you deal with entrepreneurship loneliness? - northfoxz2015
I&#x27;m a solo founder now working on my project for about 1 month. All I do is write code and try to release it to users. However I feel quite lonely, the thing I do to lessen the loneliness is by browsing hackernews... How do you guys deal with loneliness?
======
KineticTroi
International Pen Pals

